# Hunger/First Post!



## amberalice (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm Amber- aged 21 and from the UK! I've suffered from IBS since around the age of 11/12.Does anyone else find their IBS worsens if they don't eat enough/feel hungry?Usually I avoid dairy/wheat (dairy and proper fibrey stuff being my biggest trigger!)I've been fairly ok for the past couple of years now, but a couple of times recently it's played up REALLY badly and it's usually when I feel hungry! On Friday at work I forgot to eat brekkie, about half way through the morning I started to feel a bit unwell so I quickly stuffed a piece of cake & a chocolate bar. After about an hour my IBS had me in crippling pain on the toilet







and every since my stomach feels so 'jumpy' I'm constantly scared something will set it off!Similarly, at the start of June I didn't eat breakfast- my boyfriend had stayed round and instead we ate a packet of buttery rich shortbread between us! I got the funny/hungry type feelings about 11am and by half 2 was on the loo in crippling pain







Felt I couldn't leave the cubicle!! Arghhh.The horrible thing is this morning I've had 2 slices wheat free toast and a packet of crisps and I still feel STARVING and weird...just not right at all.My other concern is that with all this eating I've already gained 7lbs, although it's a small price to pay for feeling well I'm not sure it's making much difference.Advice/experiences from anyone? I'm in such a worry that it's all coming back!edited to add- for the past year or so and especially the last 6months my eatings almost been back to "normal" in that I'd still avoid things like brown bread, cheese, yogurt etc but I HAVE been eating normal biscuits, cakes and chocolate. Could this be a side effect of all this "normal" eating?!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Typically IBSers do better with small frequent meals rather than waiting as long as possible to eat. The "i just ate" signal that sets the colon in motion is larger when you skip a meal then finally eat.You may be eating too much of the normal diet, so if something was working for you try going back to that to see if it could be diet related. IBS doesn't have to be diet dependent, but diet can effect the IBS symptoms for some people.


----------

